# If you could only recommend one book, or body of writing related to Postmillenialism



## Doulos McKenzie (Sep 25, 2017)

------------------------------------------------------------
So.... (1) if you had to give only one book to someone with this request, and most were only familiar with dispensationalism....what book would give you the opportunity you are looking for?

And, (2) the same question for the argument concerning the 70 weeks of Daniel? What work would you throw their way?
------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Sep 25, 2017)

Doulos McKenzie said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------
> So.... (1) if you had to give only one book to someone with this request, and most were only familiar with dispensationalism....what book would give you the opportunity you are looking for?
> 
> And, (2) the same question for the argument concerning the 70 weeks of Daniel? What work would you throw their way?
> ------------------------------------------------------------



James Durham’s Commentary on Revelation covers these from a classic postmil perspective.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 25, 2017)

North, _Millennialism and Social Theory_


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Sep 25, 2017)

BayouHuguenot said:


> North, _Millennialism and Social Theory_



Can we make a distinction? 

North represents the more recent ideas of a partial preterist/ postmil view. I wouldn’t call this the classic view (I know you didn’t say that).


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 25, 2017)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Can we make a distinction?
> 
> North represents the more recent ideas of a partial preterist/ postmil view. I wouldn’t call this the classic view (I know you didn’t say that).



I know. There just aren't many scholarly, critically-published volumes of historicism widely available.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Sep 25, 2017)

BayouHuguenot said:


> I know. There just aren't many scholarly, critically-published volumes of historicism widely available.




Well, I would have to differ. I’ve been trying to compile Historicist works. Here is what I came up with so far:


E.B. Elliott's Horae Apocolypticae

James Durham's Commentary

Thomas Goodwin's Third volume of his Works

Matthew Poole's Latin Synopsis

Albert Barnes' Notes on Revelation

Jonathan Edwards' The History of Redemption

Patrick Faribairn The Interpretation of Prophecy 

David Steele's Commentary on Revelation

John Brown's Commentary on Revelation

Brakel's Commentary on Revelation 

Westminster Annotations on Revelation

Geneva Bible Notations on Revelation(both 1560 and 1599)

Matthew Henry's Commentary on Revelation

The Dutch Annotations on Revelation

[Arthur Dent, The Ruin of Rome 

Joseph Mede, A Key to the Apocalypse 

Thomas Brightman, The Revelation of St. John 

Samuel Petto, The Revelation Unveiled 

Jean Diodati on Revelation 

Samuel Clarke on Revelation 

Augustin Marlorat on Revelation 

Cotton Mather on Revelation 

James A. Wylie on The Seventh Vial 

Jonathan Edwards, Notes on the Apocalypse 

David Pareus on Revelation 

E.W. Hengstenberg on Revelation 

Thomas Scott on Revelation 

F. Nigel Lee, John's Revelation Unveiled 

Notes on others already listed: 

1) Matthew Henry's commentary on Revelation was written by William Tong

2) Matthew Poole's Latin Synopsis on Revelation has been translated into English (I edited all three volumes); his English Annotations on Revelation were written by John Collinges

3) The 1560 Geneva Bible annotations on Revelation were written by John Bale and Heinrich Bullinger; the 1599 Geneva Bible annotations on Revelation were written by Francis Junius]

**bracketed portion provided by Andrew Myers**


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 26, 2017)

And they aren't mainstreamed into the marketplace. The audience is a Dispensational who needs a quick read that's very accessible. These aren't. Some of them exist only as digital books.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 26, 2017)

My point is that few of these books, possibly excepting Henry and Poole, are easily accessible in the market. On the other hand, I strongly welcome attempts to get FN Lee's stuff published. It's a shame Gary North never really did that with Lee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 26, 2017)

He Shall Have Dominion by Ken Gentry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

